# Street harassment



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What is your opinion of guys who whistle and yell at women in public? Are they beta losers? Crazy? 
Normal? 

Yesterday I was pumping gas and I heard the cat call whistle. Then I hear a guy yell "I'll take you from behind!" and then "I like handcuffs!"
It was just me and a younger nondescript woman pumping gas in long winter coats. I'm looking at a line of cars waiting for the light and see a pick up with window down even though it's freezing. 
I start staring and see someone sit back so he can't be seen and window goes up. 

What in the world causes this behavior?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder the same thing. I mean, has that EVER worked? Has a woman ever turned around and said "Yeah, Baby - pull over and take me!"

It seems very misogynistic type behavior. No woman is flattered to be seen just as a sex object with no regard to self-respect or discerning selection of partners.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I think guys do it to impress other guys. "Look how macho I am" and " This is how superior I am" rather than really trying to pick up women. Any idiot knows that women aren't going to respond to that.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Believe it or not, I've heard similar stuff from women..and I'm no Brad Pitt. I just figure empty buckets tend to make the most noise.


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys get girls to hook up all the time that way - its supposed to be a secret though.:lol:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

It is not a Beta trait.

I do not even see this as an Alpha trait.

An Alpha would engage with you up close.

But I agree it fits in the primates area. Like the chimps throwing ... poop.

It is actually about the men trying to impress each other. Lame? Oh yeah. 

I agree that women have their own way of doing this.

I believe some women do see this as validation / attention. I did NOT say all women.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> What is your opinion of guys who whistle and yell at women in public? Are they beta losers? Crazy?
> Normal?


Yes its normal, but only among these type of men;

TLC - No Scrubs

"..._I don't want no scrub
A scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
*Hanging out the passenger side
Of his best friend's ride
Trying to holler at me*_*...*"
" No Scrubs." TLC [ one of my favourites!]


Yup,
_They're called loosers._


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I may be oblivious ( a very real possibility), or live in a too rural/conservative area, or something, but I can't recall ever witnessing this sort of thing.

Though I remember nearly being run over as a teen by some guy rounding a turn who was busy ogling a girl walking on the other side of the street. I didn't see him coming because I was busy ogling her myself ...

Damn you women, nearly getting me killed.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I could see maybe at night in a drinking situation when women are wearing nice clothes, a whistle might be a compliment. 
But after work when it's freezing and I'm wearing a winter coat and pumping gas? Or he could have been whistling at her but she also had a big coat on. 

I was trying to think of the funniest response hypothetically. walk up to his truck with my phone recording and say "did you have something to say? Want to be on YouTube?" 

Or reach inside my coat like im about to pull out a gun.

Or walk over and say "hey I'm totally down for it but let me see the goods." if he whips it out point and laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Yesterday I was pumping gas and I heard the cat call whistle. Then I hear a guy yell "I'll take you from behind!" and then "I like handcuffs!"
> It was just me and a younger nondescript woman pumping gas in long winter coats. I'm looking at a line of cars waiting for the light and see a pick up with window down even though it's freezing.
> I start staring and see someone sit back so he can't be seen and window goes up.
> 
> What in the world causes this behavior?


Bullying. Bullies are cowards. So they hurl these epithets from the safety of distance and a get-away vehicle.

I get this relentlessly in my wife's home city because I'm white.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I usually see this as behavior to impress other males, nothing really to do with me. Every now and again it can be a little scary if you are alone and they pull up to you with their car to stop and say something, this always scares the crap out of me


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Happens to me all the time. I just let it roll off.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

It's supplicating behaviour and it borders on stalkerish and creepy, so unless the guy is like a 10 and the chick is a 1 or 2, IT WILL NOT WORK.

All it does is inflate egos of already-entitled princesses and taint the views about men of not-so-experienced or maybe abused women, in general.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah... I'm not keen on this. 
In my youth i found it both embarrassing and intimidating.

Nowadays I either ignore it or issue a 'wither and die' glare.

I also would never do this myself.... I can appreciate a nice looking man without shouting out to him about how huge my vagina is or what a non-choosy s!ut i am


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> What is your opinion of guys who whistle and yell at women in public? Are they beta losers? Crazy?
> Normal?
> 
> Yesterday I was pumping gas and I heard the cat call whistle. Then I hear a guy yell "I'll take you from behind!" and then "I like handcuffs!"
> ...


hey babe you take it in the face? lol yep beta losers still thinking about 70'S porn. chek a chek a wow wow


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Now that I read that hollaback site I think he was talking to the other woman who was in her 20's. They like to target the younger ones. 
It's so funny how in younger days I would have just done what she did and act oblivious and hurry into her car. 
I would like to think my looking around and staring at the guy made him stop. Yay me. 
I had this "are you ****ing kidding me? I don't think so" moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I was trying to think of the funniest response hypothetically. walk up to his truck with my phone recording and say "did you have something to say? Want to be on YouTube?"
> 
> Or reach inside my coat like im about to pull out a gun.
> 
> Or walk over and say "hey I'm totally down for it but let me see the goods." if he whips it out point and laugh.


When I was younger, I used to invite them to suck my c0ck. Very rude, but it seemed to work. I think it worried them.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

always_alone said:


> When I was younger, I used to invite them to suck my c0ck. Very rude, but it seemed to work. I think it worried them.


I just aspirated my beer.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice one!
Or "how big is yours? Mine's ten inches."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I am ashamed to admit that when I was much younger (late teens early twenties) my mates and I when on a run ashore would stand outside the bars and "Wolf Whistle" at the young women as they walked by.

I was soon to find out that it only attracted a certain type women and they were always happy to see any sailor coming ashore with a month’s wages burning a hole in his pocket.


----------



## ravioli (Jan 23, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I wonder the same thing. I mean, has that EVER worked? Has a woman ever turned around and said "Yeah, Baby - pull over and take me!"
> 
> It seems very misogynistic type behavior. No woman is flattered to be seen just as a sex object with no regard to self-respect or discerning selection of partners.


Yes it works but it works for a certain kind of woman. Usually lower class and not as educated. But men do it because it's been known to get results, but again the target audience that responds to these whistles and calls are women with low self esteem and a lower social class.

Yes women do this, but usually the man is a good looking guy. It's not as common as a man but women are capable of doing it and have done it. I've seen it with my own eyes. Groups of women are usually the emboldened parties that partake in this type of cat calling. I've even been picked up at a gas station a couple of times by women. The encounters was mainly to partake in a one night stand, because thats all that was ever going to happen.

I think a lot of women loved to be seen as a sex object, if it's a guy they find attractive. If the man is unattractive to them, then usually that's when terms like misogynistic are thrown out.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Hate this. I feel threatened and insecure. Also furious.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> What is your opinion of guys who whistle and yell at women in public? Are they beta losers? Crazy?
> Normal?
> 
> Yesterday I was pumping gas and I heard the cat call whistle. Then I hear a guy yell "I'll take you from behind!" and then "I like handcuffs!"
> ...


Idiocy and the desperate frustration born of wondering why no women EVER express any interest in them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gruff (Feb 27, 2012)

I tend get people heckling me out of the windows of vehicles as they speed past me walking on the street. Usually it's unintelligible so I've no idea what they're saying. Then there's the slack jawed leering in the streets- makes me feel uncomfortable. Where are your manners?


----------



## Zulnex (Mar 23, 2013)

I think that guys who whistle and yell at women in public are very disrespectful.
I am not sure who are they trying to impress. To me, this sort of behavior seems very primitive.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Because they're douch$bag$.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

The best way to handle this is to not give them what they want, which is fear, disgust, anger, etc. I just smile and blow them a kiss. The look on their faces is priceless.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think a lot of women loved to be seen as a sex object, if it's a guy they find attractive. If the man is unattractive to them, then usually that's when terms like misogynistic are thrown out.


What you don't get is if Johnny Depp were doing this **** I would instantly find him unattractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I think a lot of women loved to be seen as a sex object, if it's a guy they find attractive. If the man is unattractive to them, then usually that's when terms like misogynistic are thrown out.
> 
> 
> *What you don't get is if Johnny Depp were doing this **** I would instantly find him unattractive.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:
The fundamental problem with this type of behaviour is that the men who do don't understand that women don't like to be asked or harassed for sex, or anything.
Women like mind being seduced,and they know the type of person they prefer their seducer to be. 
But no part of that type of behaviour says " suavemente " or seduction.
People don't like unwanted advances.
If they tried that sh!t with a man, the man would most likely beat the daylights out of them.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know about that kind of behavior since it's not my thing.
I wouldn't be surprised if it would interest my ex since she was up for just about anything that didn't include me.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I work for a large well recognized construction company so the guys no not to make gestures but I do see everyone's eyes bulge out when a hot woman walks be and c'mon they know their hot. I would like it if women where to whistle at me and say "Hey Chico"


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> But I agree it fits in the primates area. Like the chimps throwing ... poop.
> 
> It is actually about the men trying to impress each other. Lame? Oh yeah.


The only time I've seen this was with this young guy we used to work with. Told him it was lame. But then again, he didn't have much sense. He'd also try to taunt other guys. We were at a gas station and he asked the driver in the other car what he was looking at, and they started to drive off so he yelled "yeah, you better leave", then they turned around, then saw the rest of us and left. We told him that if they came to fight, we weren't gonna back him up because what he did was stupid. Definitely and immature kid.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

So recently my wife and I were walking on the sidewalk heading to the Hagen Daaz store for ice cream.
A carload of chicks passed slowly and I heard two of them hollering
" sexy ", they laughed and sped off.
I looked around and there was no one behind us..

My wife looked at me and laughed.

What am I supposed to make of this?


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> So recently my wife and I were walking on the sidewalk heading to the Hagen Daaz store for ice cream.
> A carload of chicks passed slowly and I heard two of them hollering
> " sexy ", they laughed and sped off.
> I looked around and there was no one behind us..
> ...


A carload of lesbians?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> A carload of lesbians?


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

of the pub rubbing his knees. Bless, but seriously Ew. Or it could be a very good looking guy in the face and then you look down to see that he's wearing something hideous such as meggings or skinny jeans that are coming down and exposing his arsecrack.

Im picturing the roommate from Knotting Hill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What am I supposed to make of this?

They think you're sexy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Lyris said:


> Hate this. I feel threatened and insecure. Also furious.


That's what they are after.


----------

